
Guido Van Rossum: 21 Years of Py, From Pet Project to Prog Lang of the Year - yarapavan
http://mvdirona.com/jrh/TalksAndPapers/GuidoVanRossum_21_years_of_python.pdf
======
yarapavan
James Hamilton's notes from the talk:
[http://perspectives.mvdirona.com/2011/05/23/GuidoVanRossum21...](http://perspectives.mvdirona.com/2011/05/23/GuidoVanRossum21YearsOfPython.aspx)

~~~
briancurtin
Correction from the notes and the talk slides, re: PyCon "2012-2013: Toronto;
2014-2015: Bay area"

s/Toronto/Santa Clara

s/Bay area/Montreal

------
topherjaynes
Did some digging couldn't find out if this was taped as well. Any one have a
link?

~~~
kingkilr
Amazon taped all of our talks, but I don't think they're for external
distribution because Amazon engineers were asking questions involving internal
information.

------
mixmastamyk
Try Floss Weekly #11 for a similar talk:

<http://twit.tv/floss11>

------
vishgm
What does he mean by "Design iterations based on user testing"?

~~~
pavpanchekha
The design was tested on users and changed to fit their needs?

~~~
sp332
It seems clear to people who know the jargon :)

------
jcapote
By whose measure is it the "programming language of the year?"

~~~
brandall10
"Python has twice been awarded as TIOBE Programming Language of the Year
(2007, 2010), which is given to the language with the greatest growth in
popularity over the course of the year (as measured by the TIOBE index)."

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Python_(programming_language)>

